# My young dog in obedience



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

www.youtube.com/user/gregorydoud

I hope you enjoy. - Greg


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

the heeling video is VERY NICE


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Wow, super nice! 
Greg, do you teach your dog the reward placement on the right to avoid forging? I mean the times when he comes around behind you for the toy.
In any case, awesome work!
I was going to post a clip of my puppy but, um, yeah, maybe not...


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Nice heeling Greg. I like the technique you use to reward him. I am starting a 5 month old from Ivan's breeding in MR. I think I am going to steal that technique from you.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That's really nice OB in your other video Greg


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's real nice clean handling/work. I like it.


----------



## Kevin Cramer (Jan 26, 2008)

That healing video was great. Your dog looked like he was having a blast.:razz:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott Dunmore said:


> Wow, super nice!
> Greg, do you teach your dog the reward placement on the right to avoid forging? I mean the times when he comes around behind you for the toy.
> In any case, awesome work!
> I was going to post a clip of my puppy but, um, yeah, maybe not...


I'm not answering for Greg but for my self yes I do it for forging I do mix it up with some different deliveries important is the marker I've always used viable 
Greg is a wizard with markers I was watching him when this guy was just a baby and it was amazing watching the training relationship being built. At the time he only had the pup a couple of weeks and the pup looked and worked for him like he was moses.
If any of you get the chance to go to one of his work shops or training groups and train or audit drop what your doing and go you will be a better dog trainer and handler.


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Yes, the "around" command from behind on the right side is to prevent forging. - Greg


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Very Nice Greg!

I have the leg weave and the spin.. everything else.. not even close 
Awesome work! My dog is way past 17 months too.


Julie


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice stuff.......I like the spin and reward on the off side..I have a big pushy dog...this is a nice way to work that.


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Again, thanks for the compliments. :razz: - Greg


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Great job and you didn't even need an ecollar.:-\"


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Outstanding work!


----------

